# BIG problem, any ideas?



## muskyslayer96 (Feb 28, 2009)

Hey guys,

I have a big problem, I sealed about 20 baits for the first time using the PVC pipe method and I went to put a coat of E-tex on them and it fish eyed all over crazy weird. I seal my baits with a 60/40 mix of sanding sealer/lacquer thinner. I have always just thrown the baits in the paint can. this time I build some PVC tubes to make the job a little easier. After the baits are sealed I always let them dry completely and then sand them and wipe them down with some denatured alcohol before hitting them with a thin coat of E-tex to give me a glassy smooth surface to prime and paint.
I'm thinking there may have been some residual oils in the PVC pipe that soaked into the wood? Any ideas?
I know it wasn't the etex because I grabbed a biat I still had laying around from the can sealing and the same batch of E-tex went on perfectly.
I would love to get some comments on how to proceed. My thoughts would be to prime the baits first and hopefully that covers whats causing the problem and then proceed with the E-tex again?

Thanks in advance,

MS


----------



## Downriver Tackle (Jan 13, 2009)

Don't know if it's your issue, but most PVC piping has plasticizer in it. Soft PVC has tons of it. It can easily be leached out with any solvent based sealer. If you're using anything solvent-based over a contaminated lure, the plasticizer will continually float to the surface. Waterbased over it will get poor adhesion. VERY hard to get them off. If we have contaminated parts in the lab, we just bite the bullet and eat it off with a caustic wash. 

You might try to wash your PVC tube a few times with solvent and see if that cures the problem. If it's hard PVC, most of the contaminants should be on the surface and easily washed off. Just don't let your baits soak too long in there or it will leach plasticizers out from deeper in the PVC.


----------



## muskyslayer96 (Feb 28, 2009)

DT,

Thanks for the tip, sounds like a completely plausible explanation. It has to be something in the PVC and not the E-tex. It can't be sanded off or removed from bait with denatured alcohol.
Do you think if I hand brush some zinzer primer on the baits first that will seal them from the plasticizer and allow me to coat them with epoxy? If not is there a better way, I hate to toss 20 blanks that are weighted and all ready to go.

Would D2T be a better option?

Thanks

MS


----------



## Downriver Tackle (Jan 13, 2009)

I think either one of those would be a possible solution. I'd lean toward trying the D2T first.


----------



## st.slippy (Oct 3, 2008)

Devcon has been fine on my raw baits, but normally I just paint them then coat them. Hope you can save the baits, that really sucks that there were so many.


----------

